# Short Chainstays



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

I’ve got a Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno with 405mm stays — versus 460mm on a Long Haul Trucker.

Are there any suggestions for panniers that will minimize pedal strike? Perhaps some front panniers mounted on the rear? (does this work?)

Looking for waterproof, because I’ll be commuting through the winter.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

don't know about the bags but this rack seems longer than standard so that would help.
http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FREXP


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Ortlieb panniers have tracks that the hangers slide in allowing vast adjustment possibilities. They are also waterproof. Also also...the smaller front panniers can be run as rear panniers.


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

I would say a rear rack will make more of a difference. Consider Jann expedition rack, or Axiom. Look for racks that either have a long deck, or in the case of Axiom, has a directional strut that allows the rack to sit further behind the rear wheel axle. That way you can feel free to use whatever bag you wish.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Take a looky here ...

http://www.thetouringstore.com/TUBUS/Fit Solutions/FIT SOLUTIONS PAGE.htm

Also consider racks with more setback, as mentioned by Kata.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

zriggle said:


> I’ve got a Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno with 405mm stays — versus 460mm on a Long Haul Trucker.
> 
> Are there any suggestions for panniers that will minimize pedal strike? Perhaps some front panniers mounted on the rear? (does this work?)
> 
> Looking for waterproof, because I’ll be commuting through the winter.



Arkel panniers are really heavy, but their rail system makes it easy to set them way way back on any standard rack.

there's these- http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/xm28/overview.asp?fl=1&site=

tall, narrow panniers designed for bikes with limited heel clearance.

I've got a set of Arkels that I've used through 2 Wisconsin winters and they are definitely durable. other than being dirty, they look brand new. They aren't totally waterproof, but I just stuffed everything into a garbage bag and never had a problem in the snow or rain.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Solved the problem by getting some pretty small (1000cu inch each) Banjo Brothers panniers. Not even a chance of heel strike for Bigfoot.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

zriggle said:


> Solved the problem by getting some pretty small (1000cu inch each) Banjo Brothers panniers. Not even a chance of heel strike for Bigfoot.


Did you get the 1500ci saddle bag panniers? What are your first impressions? I am looking for some rear panniers for my CX bike and I am considering those.


----------

